

HP claims it was swindled by Autonomy, posts $8.8 bn loss - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324352004578130712448913412.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories

======
jf781
WSJ stole my headline... ha

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/siliconangle/2012/11/20/hp-
swind...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/siliconangle/2012/11/20/hp-swindled-by-
autonomy-from-accounting-scandal/)

